# 31% off at BlitzDetailing



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from blitz



BlitzDetailing said:


> *🎃👻💀HUGE SALE!!!🎃👻💀*
> DONT MISS OUT!!! 31% OFF UNTIL MIDNIGHT ON THE 31ST. USE CODE *HALLOWEEN*! THIS OFFER WILL NEVER BE REPEATED! ORDERS DISPATCHED NOV 3RD/4TH - WWW.BLITZDETAILINGUK.COM
> 
> ​[/QUOTE


----------

